# Harbor Freight 65345 Or Jet 1014I Lathe???



## Tellefan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been looking at small lathes. The Harbor Freight 65345 looks pretty much like a Jet 1014I. Does anyone have the Harbor Freight? I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,
David


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2010)

Tellefan said:


> I've been looking at small lathes. The Harbor Freight 65345 looks pretty much like a Jet 1014I. Does anyone have the Harbor Freight? I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


 
David

Jet is having a 4 day sale that starts today and the 1014 is on sale. You may want to check it out if that is what interests you.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have the cash, BUY THE JET! you will not be disappointed. 

I have a Jet 1014VS and i also have a HF 1236 (It is actually 12 X 33 and some change). The motor on my little 3 year old Jet is stronger than the motor on the NEW HF lathe. That is only one difference in quality. 

I know you arent comparing the 1236, but the smaller HF lathe surely also has some shortcuts. 

With the Jet, you are buying more than just the machine. I have had to replace parts twice on my Jet (My fault both times) and it was absolutely free of charge for parts and shipping BOTH TIMES! The customer service from WMH (i think they just changed their name recently to something different) is top notch! 

The machine runs true and strong and long! I think you would be much happier in the long run.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 2, 2010)

You sure about that being a coupon scan???



bobleibo said:


> I have a Jet and am very happy with it. However, if you happen to choose the HF lathe, here is a coupon that I picked up when I was at the store yesterday that you might find useful. I've never had a problem using copied coupons but if they don't take them, look on the checkout counter at the flyers.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 2, 2010)

definately not a coupon boss!


----------



## splinter99 (Mar 2, 2010)

I work at a HFT retail store. I have a jet 1014 but did a few demos with the HFT jet clone.
There are a few things about the Jet that I like better but for the price the HFT isnt a bad little lathe..The specs say its a #1 Mt but they are wrong, Its #2..1x8tpi so everything will fit it.
If you use a coupon for 20%off then you should be out the door at $160.00 plus tax
add $34.99 for a two year in store replacement, not a bad deal

I have seen this lathe sold under several different names and I think Rockler sells it as well..I have 2 buddies that use this lathe and both are happy with it. 

Bottom line is it as not quite as good as the jet but if money is tight its not nearly as bad as some of the other lathes we sell

Hope this helps


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooooops, see what happens when you pay attention to fun instead of work...sorry, here is the real deal


Thanks for the heads up!!!!!


----------



## Tellefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Thanks Splinter, I already have a coupon. A friend at a woodworking store said with the Jet special sale(can't find anything written about it) he can sell me the 1014I for 279.99.

I have the cash for the Jet. Now I just have to decide. I sold my full size lathe last night. So now I have money burning a hole in my pocket.:biggrin:

While I'd prefer the new variable speed Delta, but I can't afford it.

Oh well...................................

Thanks again,
David


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 3, 2010)

Tellefan said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. Thanks Splinter, I already have a coupon. A friend at a woodworking store said with the Jet special sale(can't find anything written about it) he can sell me the 1014I for 279.99.
> 
> I have the cash for the Jet. Now I just have to decide. I sold my full size lathe last night. So now I have money burning a hole in my pocket.:biggrin:
> 
> ...


 

That is not the VS model. I would go with the VS model for a few bucks more. The expense is not the lathe so be ware.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about the HF lathe.. looked at one a few years back and thought it a little less quality than what I already had.. a Ridgid fulls size at the time.. but I also have a 5 year old 1014 that is running strong.... I also have a full sized Jet 1442 that I use most of the time, but the little lathe always answers the call if I need it.


----------

